# Want Advice!!need Imput!



## kellyjoshawny (Sep 18, 2007)

hello to all...just joined and am looking for a place to go foranswers OR whatever...!!>> Shawn and I have been together for going on two years, drugs have been in relationship in past. Been clean for 80 or so days. He has been lately tripping out, seems he is kinda going out of it. He gets mad at the little things and yells at my kids over silly things. wondering if im just over reacting or have a serious point. wanted to know whether men have middle age rage or is he really in need of other kinds of medicine. heis currently taking prozac and it seem to be not working. please if you have any advice feel free


----------



## mamab (Jun 29, 2007)

I would suggest that he goes to seek professional help - both medically and psychologically. I don't know the types of drugs that have been used, but it's quite possible that some of the rage is from delayed withdrawals?


----------



## Wife4Life (Sep 18, 2007)

mamab said:


> I would suggest that he goes to seek professional help - both medically and psychologically. I don't know the types of drugs that have been used, but it's quite possible that some of the rage is from delayed withdrawals?



:iagree: I highly doubt it's physical withdrawl that is causing this but more so the addicition itself. I would suggest one on one drug conseling something a little deeper than AA. Also, it might also be a good idea to look into getting the kids some counseling..Sounds like they've been thru a lot lately. good luck


----------



## SageMother (Jun 28, 2007)

Whenever one party in a relationship changes its parameters without the other joining in, there are problems.

If you intend to remain "clean" consider building a life without Shawn. You are at the proverbial fork in the road. His being irritable might be a display of his displeasure of this change in the relationship, regardless of how healthy the change might be.


----------



## katharina (Jun 29, 2007)

Wife4Life said:


> I would suggest one on one drug conseling something a little deeper than AA. Also, it might also be a good idea to look into getting the kids some counseling..Sounds like they've been thru a lot lately. good luck


Both of these pieces of advice are good ones. There needs to be the counseling, but the kids also have to be considered because they are
being pulled into this hurtful behavior.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

brawife, you need to start your own thread. This won't get proper attention buried in someone else's thread. Good luck.


----------



## sisters359 (Apr 9, 2009)

You say "rage," and that will be so harmful to the kids. Regardless of what you decide to do longer term, protect the kids now, even if it means insisting he leave for a time. Really. They don't deserve this and rage is really scary.

Then it's time to assess what you owe him and what you owe yourself and your kids. Medical appointments and counseling for him were good advice. Setting boundaries for what you will accept in order for him to return to the family are essential, and you must be prepared to stick by them. No using, no rage, making and keeping his own appointments--non-negotiable. Your recovery needs to be more important to you than his recovery or the marriage, frankly. You don't want situations pulling you back. Keep the kids' in focus and you'll find the strength to do what you need to do. Once he is on his own, he may, too. But you cannot control that. God bless and good luck.


----------



## brawife (Feb 15, 2010)

Thanks, I just figured that out.


----------

